# Michelle Wu and Anissa Essaibi George



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Not the result the department was hoping for, but a silver lining is that Wu is nowhere near as inept as Kim Janey. 









This map shows where the Boston mayoral candidates got their support - The Boston Globe


An interactive map shows votes received by Michelle Wu and Annissa Essaibi George down to the precinct level.




www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Student at Dorchester school punched principal into unconsciousness, police say; school will be shut tomorrow


The principal of the Henderson K-12 Inclusion School was transported to a local hospital in an ambulance this afternoon after being punched in the head as school let out at the upper campus, 18 Croftland Ave. in Dorchester. Read more.




www.universalhub.com




She'll be a train wreck, The results of the School to Prison fantasy are already showing themselves.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

k12kop said:


> Student at Dorchester school punched principal into unconsciousness, police say; school will be shut tomorrow
> 
> 
> The principal of the Henderson K-12 Inclusion School was transported to a local hospital in an ambulance this afternoon after being punched in the head as school let out at the upper campus, 18 Croftland Ave. in Dorchester. Read more.
> ...


I don’t have high hopes.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Good thing they phased out the Boston School PD...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

USAF286 said:


> Good thing they phased out the Boston School PD...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’ll learn the hard way unfortunately. I hate to say it but it’s going to take something really sad happening at one of the schools for them to wake up.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

DPH1992 said:


> They’ll learn the hard way unfortunately. I hate to say it but it’s going to take something really sad happening at one of the schools for them to wake up.


Yeah, I agree. Do they even have BPD acting as SROs or anything similar?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> Good thing they phased out the Boston School PD...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ALL Boston SPO’s arrest powers without the FT Academy are gone; Boston School PD, Boston Park Rangers, Boston Public Health Commission PD, Boston Medical Center PD, the list goes on.

Also other hospital and college campus PD’s without the FT/MSP-run SSPO academy that formerly had SSPO, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> ALL Boston SPO’s arrest powers without the FT Academy are gone; Boston School PD, Boston Park Rangers, Boston Public Health Commission PD, Boston Medical Center PD, the list goes on.
> 
> Also other hospital and college campus PD’s without the FT/MSP-run SSPO academy that formerly had SSPO, it’s ridiculous.


Yeah,
The Boston 400 system was destroyed overnight. I wonder how many if any, even had an MPOC or equivalent academy. 
At least some of the campus agencies still have a shot for their crews to at least bridge right?


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

USAF286 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Do they even have BPD acting as SROs or anything similar?


Nope, they phased us out of the BPS system pretty much completely. I work with a guy who was a school officer at Madison Park (Roxbury) for years, he bangs the drum daily on how stupid the decision was.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Do they even have BPD acting as SROs or anything similar?


Yes we still have the School Police Unit


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

The issue is that the Mayor Elect and Superintendent have bought into this pipeline theory and all cops are bad. The POST bill fit their agenda perfectly It's going to interesting to see how they react to reality.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Roy Fehler said:


> ALL Boston SPO’s arrest powers without the FT Academy are gone; Boston School PD, Boston Park Rangers, Boston Public Health Commission PD, Boston Medical Center PD, the list goes on.
> 
> Also other hospital and college campus PD’s without the FT/MSP-run SSPO academy that formerly had SSPO, it’s ridiculous.


SSPOs with at least a reserve academy are doing the bridge academy along with specials and PIs all around the state. At my department (SSPO department at large hospital), nothing has changed, we’re operating as we always have, doing bridge and have every reason to believe we’ll remain as is.
Departments that relied on rule 400 are in a much more difficult position and will need to send their guys to full time academies


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

02136colonel said:


> SSPOs with at least a reserve academy are doing the bridge academy along with specials and PIs all around the state. At my department (SSPO department at large hospital), nothing has changed, we’re operating as we always have, doing bridge and have every reason to believe we’ll remain as is.
> Departments that relied on rule 400 are in a much more difficult position and will need to send their guys to full time academies


I know, Down side is a lot of us are on the older side and I know I cant keep up with the PT part. Not the way I wanted to wrap up my career.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> Yeah,
> The Boston 400 system was destroyed overnight. I wonder how many if any, even had an MPOC or equivalent academy.
> At least some of the campus agencies still have a shot for their crews to at least bridge right?


The MSP SSPO Academy (New Braintree) is considered equal to the FT Municipal Academy for POST purposes, no further training needed (other than in-service of course).


----------

